# Maybe Greg Paulus has a future in the pros after all...



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

In football, that is:



> Greg Paulus, who chose to be a point guard instead of a quarterback in college, reportedly has worked out for the Green Bay Packers.
> 
> Paulus, who started 95 games at Duke before his role was drastically reduced his senior season, worked out in front of Packers representatives in Durham, N.C., "a couple of days ago," according to the Wisconsin State Journal. ProFootballTalk.com also had the report. It is not clear for what position he was auditioning.
> 
> ...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

as packer fan ill be the first to say where is Charlie Ward?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

6'1, 180. Good luck.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

should have gone to ND


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is this in the NBA draft forum? You should move this to the NFL section.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why is this in the NBA draft forum? You should move this to the NFL section.


Technically yes, but if I had posted this in the NFL draft forum, I could not have used the thread title. Not that anyone would be taking this seriously anyway.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If he can actually throw a football he'll get invited to training camp.What does a team really have to lose?If he can pick up the playbook and make some throws he might even make a roster.NFL teams carry qbs on the practice squad for years trying to develop them.They have nothing to lose by looking at him and to their thinking carrying him for a year or two wouldn't be a big deal either if you thought he had a chance to develop.They take fliers on raw qb's all the time,but he'd have to really show something first.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> If he can actually throw a football he'll get invited to training camp.What does a team really have to lose?If he can pick up the playbook and make some throws he might even make a roster.NFL teams carry qbs on the practice squad for years trying to develop them.They have nothing to lose by looking at him and to their thinking carrying him for a year or two wouldn't be a big deal either if you thought he had a chance to develop.They take fliers on raw qb's all the time,but he'd have to really show something first.


The packers are said to be looking at him as a wr or a cb


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> should have gone to ND


:no:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

what?!?!?! Ya, you're right. You guys have had some studs since Brady left.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I watched Greg Paulas play probly 10+ times while he was at CBA and i must say he should have stuck to Football he was a very good QB he was very small to play QB but he probly would have had a better football career in college then he did basketball and could have moved to either WR or CB to have a shot at the pros...But he was idiot and thought he could play PG at Duke im kinda happy he sucked


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

says the Syracuse Orange fan......


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> what?!?!?! Ya, you're right. You guys have had some studs since Brady left.


I would love to see any college QB play with our OL and running game (or lackethereof for both). Paulus would get killed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm curious what his 40 time is. Wildcat?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I would love to see any college QB play with our OL and running game (or lackethereof for both). Paulus would get killed.


im starting to think charlie thinks he's coaching a flag football team. maybe you should enlighten him, buddy


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

He didn't stink as a of at duke he stated that bball is his first love. Your only young once and being happy someone didn't acheive in a certain area is very immature


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

possibly a Michigan wolverine??? spite ND fans one more time! love it


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> I watched Greg Paulas play probly 10+ times while he was at CBA and i must say he should have stuck to Football he was a very good QB he was very small to play QB but he probly would have had a better football career in college then he did basketball and could have moved to either WR or CB to have a shot at the pros...But he was idiot and thought he could play PG at Duke im kinda happy he sucked


I only saw him play FB at the HS all star games, and as stated by the announcers and scouts, he was out of his league. He looked horrible during the game, and did not have the athleticism to make plays on his own. I also remember watching him play during the McD's game, didn't look like anything special in that game as well. Hate to knock the guy, but maybe he should put that Duke degree to good use instead.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

your memory isn't good. after the mcdonald's game, people were talking about him being the next bobby hurley. in these very forums, actually, was this type of discussion. but i dont care enough to go back 4 years just to talk about a guy i wished had picked football long ago.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> im starting to think charlie thinks he's coaching a flag football team. maybe you should enlighten him, buddy


:laugh: I won't disagree with you there, Charlie has proven himself to be an awful coach.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Paulus: Michigan to give him shot at QB



> "There has been an opportunity given there," Paulus said Thursday morning on a conference call with reporters. "I thought it was a really good visit. It was really helpful to get to be on a campus and meet with coach [Rich] Rodriguez and see the system and understand what types of opportunities are out there."


:lol:

have fun with that, Michigan fans :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> The packers are said to be looking at him as a wr or a cb


That would be comedy. He doesn't have the athleticism or quickness to even be average at either position.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

TM said:


> your memory isn't good. after the mcdonald's game, people were talking about him being the next bobby hurley. in these very forums, actually, was this type of discussion. but i dont care enough to go back 4 years just to talk about a guy i wished had picked football long ago.


My memory isn't the problem as much as your reading comprehension; I stated only my observation about his McD's game, nothing about what others may have perceived.. I saw nothing of Hurley in him. I watched the 1989 McD's game, and Hurley definitely stood out from the rest. His drawn charge against a full-speed rumbling Shaq remains my most vivid memory of any all-star game; it's a shame they don't show that on more highlights.

Off-topic, but what amazes me to this day was the transformation of McRoberts from the same (Paulus) game. He looked athletic and fluid in his movements during that game, a zombie with rigor mortis only a few months later.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh, my bad. i can't believe i questioned your eye for talent.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Paulus: Michigan to give him shot at QB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich Rod looking to protect Forcier? That's my guess. Forcier is going to get murdered out there, maybe Paulus is serving as the slaughtering ram.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

TM said:


> oh, my bad. i can't believe i questioned your eye for talent.


Yes, you should because I brag about my eye for talent so much in forums 

Seriously though, looks like he's gonna give football a try. Here's to hoping that he doesn't get killed out there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like it's been said, I hardly see the speed or agility needed to play NFL WR or CB or QB in a Rich Rodriguez offense. 

He must have a cannon or something.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why get one of your guys you actually care about pounded before he's ready? Rodriguez is a genius. Here's to hoping he _does_ get pounded.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this all turns out. I'm also looking forward to seeing how much his reconstructive surgery costs after he gets drilled by some hulk LB.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Worst case scenario, he's still got a 4 year degree from Duke University and a name that puts him ahead of a lot of people looking for a job. He's not built to play quarterback at the NFL level, but he's only 22 (I'm assuming), so why not go after it now?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know why anyone is saying he's going to get killed out there. He's played football before and he's 22 years old. He hasn't been working out for football, but he has been working out for the past 4 years which would put him ahead of many incoming freshman across the nation.

I just think he should go to a school where he can play right away. I just dont see it happening at Michigan or someplace of that quality, but if he went to Indiana or Mississippi State maybe so.


----------

